# Pool fencing



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Most villas in our budget have private pools. However, we have 3 small children and although it would be nice to have a pool, we would not move into a house without a safety fence around the pool.

Looking at the property ads on Kyero, no villas seem to have these fences - at least ads do not mention them. Are landlords usually willing to install a fence if we take a 12-month contract?

If you have small children and live in a house with a pool, how do you deal with it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> Most villas in our budget have private pools. However, we have 3 small children and although it would be nice to have a pool, we would not move into a house without a safety fence around the pool.
> 
> Looking at the property ads on Kyero, no villas seem to have these fences - at least ads do not mention them. Are landlords usually willing to install a fence if we take a 12-month contract?
> 
> If you have small children and live in a house with a pool, how do you deal with it?


we've never had a fence around the pool - even when the kids were tiny - I'm not sure it's a requirement (although it might be for holiday lets :confused2 , so you're unlikely to find one

we used to have alarms on exterior doors which wailed if they were opened - you can get easily fitted ones which won't damage the property - & the kids wore inflatable swimming vests if playing out unsupervised........... neither ever fell in, but of course could have

both were able to swim unaided by under 18 months though -although wore the vests for quite some time after that - and were well drilled to get onto their backs & form a star shape if they were to fall in...........their dad used to throw them in for practice!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently it is a legal requirement for pools to be fenced off - however, very little to do with rentals in spain is strictly legal - in the main. You may be lucky and get someone who is prepared to fence off the pool, but who knows??!

You simply have to be vigilant, watch the kids and make sure that they are drilled NOT to go near the pool! And of course teach them to swim asap

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I heard pool fencing was for properties that were rented only, although I may be wrong. We havent got a fence.

We were only having this discussion yesterday as a guy 300 mtrs away is renting his house fully through the summer, and has no gates, fences or anything protective

In the States not only is it fenced, but the doors out to the pools have to be alarmed also!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

If you are renting out your entire villa or just an apartment in the underbuild then, in theory, it has to be inspected to get the appropriate licence.

Part of this process is for HSE (a joke in Spain I know:eyebrows to check that the pool is fenced off.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> If you are renting out your entire villa or just an apartment in the underbuild then, in theory, it has to be inspected to get the appropriate licence.
> 
> Part of this process is for HSE (a joke in Spain I know:eyebrows to check that the pool is fenced off.


is that for both long term & holiday rentals?


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

A family I know rented a property for 11 months and put up their own fence to protect their 4 young children. Nothing expensive or permanent, but along with swimming lessons and vigilance, it did the trick.

Have you thought about renting somewhere with a communal pool? Not only does this alleviate the dangers somewhat, you might find it suits as the children and yourself will quickly make friends with neighbours. In our community the young kiddies are out playing together every day - its just like I used to remember as a child. They're called in when it's time to eat or go to bed, but have so much safe freedom (we have a gated community). And all nationalities mix which is lovely.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> A family I know rented a property for 11 months and put up their own fence to protect their 4 young children. Nothing expensive or permanent, but along with swimming lessons and vigilance, it did the trick.
> 
> Have you thought about renting somewhere with a communal pool? Not only does this alleviate the dangers somewhat, you might find it suits as the children and yourself will quickly make friends with neighbours. In our community the young kiddies are out playing together every day - its just like I used to remember as a child. They're called in when it's time to eat or go to bed, but have so much safe freedom (we have a gated community). And all nationalities mix which is lovely.


yes, that's one reason we moved to a gated urb when the kids were little - instant playmates as long as it's an urb where people actually _live_ rather than one used mainly by holidaymakers

unfortunately we chose the wrong one initially & our 2 were the only kids there full time - although July & August were fantastic when the Madrileño & Valenciano holiday home owners came for the summer with their kids


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> is that for both long term & holiday rentals?


... I'm not sure. It certainly is the case for holiday rentals.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

One of the main reasons we moved into our current villa is that the pool area is entirely fenced off. All the fences are fixed in place by runners which means that they can easily (well fairly easily as they are very heavy) lifted out should we want that. My advice is to have a pool alarm fitted - legal requirement in France, apparently - although I've heard they can go off when house martins and other birds fly in for a drink.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

lynn said:


> A family I know rented a property for 11 months and put up their own fence to protect their 4 young children. Nothing expensive or permanent, but along with swimming lessons and vigilance, it did the trick.


Is is something you can easily buy in Spain? I researched temporary fences and all I could find were those industrial/construction fence panels.



lynn said:


> Have you thought about renting somewhere with a communal pool? Not only does this alleviate the dangers somewhat, you might find it suits as the children and yourself will quickly make friends with neighbours. In our community the young kiddies are out playing together every day - its just like I used to remember as a child. They're called in when it's time to eat or go to bed, but have so much safe freedom (we have a gated community). And all nationalities mix which is lovely.


This sound perfect and would work very well. Unfortunately I am struggling to find a modern 4-bed 2-bath house with a communal pool. Do you have any tips? We are completely flexible on location - anywhere along the coast between Barcelona and Gibraltar.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes, that's one reason we moved to a gated urb when the kids were little - instant playmates as long as it's an urb where people actually _live_ rather than one used mainly by holidaymakers
> 
> unfortunately we chose the wrong one initially & our 2 were the only kids there full time - although July & August were fantastic when the Madrileño & Valenciano holiday home owners came for the summer with their kids


Would you be able to recommend such urb please, the one where people live rather than spend their holidays in? It is hart to tell from pics on Kyero. Thank you.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

sadlybroke said:


> Is is something you can easily buy in Spain? I researched temporary fences and all I could find were those industrial/construction fence panels.
> 
> 
> This sound perfect and would work very well. Unfortunately I am struggling to find a modern 4-bed 2-bath house with a communal pool. Do you have any tips? We are completely flexible on location - anywhere along the coast between Barcelona and Gibraltar.


I don't think it was anything very professional they constructed - just some fencing from aki or Leroy Merlin (like Wickes or Homebase)... 

I think you need to come over and have a look at a few areas. Barcelona to Gibraltar is a HUGE area!!! Once you know where you'd like to locate yourself, you can start looking at specific urbanisations....


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Google


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> Google


These are more or less permanent since they require drilling holes to the ground to fit the posts.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread, please feel free to split the post and start another if you wish.

Basically we are looking for a pool fence but it's doing my head in. 
If anyone knows of a reliable, affordable and good pool quality fence and installer who will come down Alicante way please share because it has become a task that I didn't think would be this hard. 

It seems there is a lack of quality fencing and no how to install a pool fence or when there is no how they quote you 8 grand.
I'm seriously thinking of just doing it myself which wasn't really in the plan but at least I could guarantee to get what we want, perhaps.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

It's all about risk mitigation. Consider what sort of fence you would require so that you can leave your children unsupervised and they wouldn't be able to climb over/under it or work out how to open it. Compare that with supervising them when they are around the pool area and decide which suits you.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I'm a big believer in the fact that pool fencing should be made a legal requirement, it is in Australia and those standards are what I am going by and this is where the problem lies as a lot of the pool fences are to EU regs and they aren't good enough in my view or as I have just been quoted for(after waiting 3 weeks) they wouldn't even comply with EU regs or what I asked for.
And I do believe Spain will eventually make it a legal requirement so why spend 4 grand on a fence that will be sub par when that happens.

I'm just getting frustrated at the moment I think.

Things I want in a pool fence...

Minimum 1.2 meter high
Permanent, I want the fence posts concreted in everyone here just wants to attach it to the pavers or drill holes in them. 
Not picket type fencing or conreted balustrades where kids can get a foot/handhold.
And a gate with a child proof latch that is 1.5 meter high.

I said that to one guy and his response was to get a pool alarm.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Pazcat said:


> Well I'm a big believer in the fact that pool fencing should be made a legal requirement, it is in Australia and those standards are what I am going by and this is where the problem lies as a lot of the pool fences are to EU regs and they aren't good enough in my view or as I have just been quoted for(after waiting 3 weeks) they wouldn't even comply with EU regs or what I asked for.
> And I do believe Spain will eventually make it a legal requirement so why spend 4 grand on a fence that will be sub par when that happens.
> 
> I'm just getting frustrated at the moment I think.
> ...


All smacks of a nanny state.
Our children were 2 and 3 when we moved into our new built house 15 years ago. The 50m3 pool was never fenced in or alarmed. We preferred to be vigilant, educate our children and teach them to swim straight away. We never had any problems.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd hardly call safety measures for your children and adults for that matter the act of a nanny state but whatever floats your boats I guess.
It's simple, pool fences save lives and if they save just one life then any law insisting on them is a success. Accidents can happen regardless of vigilance or knowing how to swim and you cant always apply that same level that you would to your children to visiting guests.


----------

